# FOX F100X Terra-Logic



## urli (24. September 2003)

Hat jemand schon ein FOX F100X Terra-Logic oder eine mit 80mm vom vorjahr?? Funktioniert sie gut oder gibts es probleme??

wollte sie zuerst haben jedoch kenne ich einen falle bei dem es nicht gscheit gefunkt hat (5mal sevice und dann umtausch auf eine F80RLT)

danke für eure hilfe!!

und wenn ich schon dabei bin welche leichte cc-gabel würdet ihr in eine rm vertex tsc geben eine sid worldcup 2004 würde mir gefallen nur die haltbarkeit ist net so super!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich fahre seit Mai 03 eine F100X in meinem S-Works Epic und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme. Bin in dieser Zeit fünf Marathons gefahren. Die Gabel ist sehr steif und funktioniert genial. Ist die beste Gabel die ich je gefahren bin. Und ich habe schon einiges ausprobiert. Meiner Meinung nach kannst Du sie bedenkenlos kaufen.

Ciao Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urli (25. September 2003)

danke für deinen beitrag

jetzt steht es 1:1 vielleicht gibts noch ein paar fox-driver


----------



## ManneD (25. September 2003)

Ich habe in beiden Bikes Forx-Gabeln. Einmal die Float 100 RLC und einmal die 100 RL. Beide Gabeln arbeiten absolut zuverlässig, bieten beste Performance, sind sehr steif und sehen aus wie am ersten Tag !  Ich hab auch so einiges an Gabeln vorher schon gehabt, (RS, MZ, Manitou) - keine davon kann an eine Fox Gabel ranreichen ! 
Über die Terra-Logic speziell kann ich Dir allerdings nichts sagen - die habe ich noch nicht gefahren !


----------



## Raggaman (25. September 2003)

Jetzt mal Gaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam hier.....,Fox ist kein wunder der Technik auch keine Übergabel egal mit wa sfür Technik sie ausgesattet ist Terra Logic ist nur ein System mit nem Trägheitsventil also bleibt am boden leute.......,wir werden sehen ob die Langzeithaltbarkeit auch so gut ist wei bei anderen Gabeln.
Lass die Gabel mal 5000Km haben dann werden wir sehen wie gut die hoch gelobte Fox  dem ebenbürtig ist,um so höher man geht um so tiefer fällt man......... .

Also Abgesehen das die Verarbeitung 03 Besser war als manche anderen Gabel geb ich zu,aber besser hmm war sie nie für mich nur teuer was nicht unbedingt mehr qualität mit sich bringt oder bessere funktion.......,es ist geschmackssache FOX Ja oder Nein heute in morgen out ich mach mir da mal kein kopf..sage nur Magura Gabeln 2004.......da sind inovation verbaut worden die auch aufgehen werden.
so viel zu diesem thema.....


----------



## ManneD (26. September 2003)

@Raggaman:

von einer Übergabel hat ja auch niemand gesprochen. Ich habe mittlerweile seit 1993 ca. 20 Federgabeln gefahren - teilw. auch verschlissen. Aber eine Gabel mit einem besseren Verhältnis von Ansprechverhalten zu Gewicht und Steifheit war nicht darunter. Ich habe auch betont, dass ich keine Erfahrung mit dem Terra-Logic-System habe. Aber mit ca. 8000km auf der einen und 1500 auf der anderen Gabel denke ich, kann man schon von Langzeiterfahrung sprechen. 
Zugegeben: eine Magura hatte ich noch nicht, weil mich das in meinen Augen plumpe äußere der Gabel (bis2002) und der ihr vorausgehende Ruf des unsensiblen Ansprechverhaltens bis jetzt immer davon abgehalten hat - mag aber gut sein, dass sich das mittlerweile geändert hat. 
Natürlich sind die Forx keine Schnäppchen, aber ich bin gerne bereit für Qualität ein paar Scheine mehr hinzulegen. Ist halt alles Ansichtssache.


----------



## urli (26. September 2003)

@ terra-logic

hab nur von einem vielfahrer ca. 10 000km pro jahr gehör das bei seine terra-logic nach ca. 5000km beim hinauffahren die gabel immer eingesackt ist er erklärt sich das dadurch das die gabel etwas ausgeleiher wird und das ansprechverhalten so gut ist das sie nachgibt aber ein rennfahrer will beim bergauffahren die volle härte und nicht das die gabel immer a bisi einsackt und wieder aus. deshalb wollte ich fragen welche erfahrungen es um diese gabel gibt.

cu
urli


----------



## Raggaman (30. September 2003)

@ManneD

Tach auch,nun du hast ne gute erklärung abgegeben,was die Fox Gabel betreffen hätte ja sein können das hier so Pseudo User irgendwas rein posten was gar nicht ist...,8000Km ist viel noch mehr für eine Federgabel....,ich bin gerne ne Pace gefahren anno 1997 das war auch ein softes ansprechen.
Ich kenn Fox nur von so Bad Wildbad geschichten FR und BikerX
da macht sie keinen unterschied zu MZ´s....
Aber wie ich jetzt ja weiss heb die gabel und wäre somit iher geld wert.


----------



## Fat_Gunni (3. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

also ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Fox mit TerraLogic eine "Übergabel" ist - auch wenn das hier niemand gesagt hat. Aber zur Zeit ist die Verarbeitung der Fox wirklich über jeden Zweifel erhaben und hat sich, denke ich, auch schon in längeren Test als haltbar erwiesen.
Das Inertia Valve ist auch keine geniale Neuerfindung, auch wenn es manche PR-Fuzzies so erscheinen lassen, ebenso wenig wie z.B. SPV oder auch die neue Magura Technik.
Wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass ich auf die Maguras echt gespannt bin, da man bei denen bis jetzt nur von hell auf begeisterten Bikern gehört hat (wenn sie funktioniert haben) oder von total verärgerten (weil sie anscheinend oft total den Geist aufgeben) ... würde mir gerne mal meine eigene Meinung bilden (wobei die Technik hier auch z.B. beim MX schon seit Jahren Standard ist). 
Wir werden also sehen, und ich glaube, im Moment wird nur der Markt etwas mit diesen "intelligenten" Federungen überflutet - jeder muss aber sein Ding finden.
Wenn einem das Inertia Valve gefällt, Fox kaufen, die Gabel ist schon geil!

Gruss
Gunni


----------



## kutschbiker (21. Februar 2007)

Hi,ich habe die Fox F 80X und keinerlei Probleme damit. OK, 1000 km sind noch nicht viel,aber die Perfomance ist supi. Sie ist wirklich sehr zuverlässig und standhaft.
Habe sie zum Service gerade gehabt und alles tip top!!!
 Falls einer tauschen möchte gegen die F100 X-bitte bei mir melden!!!


----------



## AliBen (21. Februar 2007)

Fahre auch eine F80 X Terralogic. 
Ebenfalls nur wenige Kilometer.
Erfahrungen bisher:
Sehr verwindungssteif. Relativ niedriges Gewicht. 
Insgesamt sehr straff und racelastig.
Das Terralogic gefällt mir sehr gut.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Kosten des Service:
Ölwechsel, etc 109 Euro, Gleitbuchsen nochmal 39 Euro.

Aber ok. Ich jammere ja auch nicht über den Preis, wenn ich den Mercedes zum Kundendienst bringe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (21. Februar 2007)

Da hat die Sufu aber ihr bestes gegeben.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (21. Februar 2007)

Genau, der Thread hat ja nun schon sooooo einen Bart.


----------



## keroson (21. Februar 2007)

Also wenn Fox nicht so blöd wär und n poplock hebel (vgl. RS) bauen würde, dann wär die schon längscht bei mir am Bike dran, da aber Fox des nicht hat, sondern als alternative Terralogic (von dem ich nach einigen Testfahrten und Sprints eigendlich nur sagen kann: völlig unausgereift, weil sobal man den Lenker beim Sprint hoch zieht, geht das terralogic auf, --> gleich ohne ganze pampe fahren +- Luftkammern und das sch**geschaukel..) bleibt halt die Reba dran...


----------

